# Hobby Lobby v Michaels



## pumukl (Jul 6, 2016)

I live in a small town in Arkansas, and my only source for Yarn (since I do not like shopping for yarn without touching it, online is not my thing) is Hobby Lobby. The Hancocks Fabric store closed down, so that was it. And I was ok with it. Then a Michaels opened. I was so excited. But it faded fast. I am not sure what my problem is, but I was not crazy about the selections, and the staff was not very nice. Mind you, I went in with my husband, who is a disabled vet with a service dog, and we are very sensitive about the dog. Since he is literally a life saver for my husband, he gets top priority. No really, top. on everything, including my space in the bed. Anyway, the staff did not seem happy about the dog. I went back to my trusted Hobby Lobby store, and low and behold, I entered on the day they put the clearance out! $5 yarn for $1.90!! Baby Bee! sock yarn! Happiness all the way around!But even without the clearance event, since I knit mostly baby items, and every day sweaters, I usually buy acrylics, so Love This Yarn, and Baby Bee, Bernat, etc are my go tos. Also, buttons.... I was so disappointed at the button selection at Michaels. like 6 mixed bags of plain round ones....
I dont want to hurt anybodys feelings, this is just my opinion.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I've been in Michael's... Not impressed either, so why drive that far. Hobby Lobby and Walmart are my go-to's. I'm in Walmart a couple of times a week and if they don't have what I want, I head to Hobby Lobby. About once a week I go to Tuesday Morning to see if they have anything new of interest to me.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

Their yarn selection has been the same for a year and rarely are there markdowns on it. Our Michaels has one aisle and a spill over of baby yarn on the end cap. I guess if you use their coupons you can save. I have been ordering from Joann's online. They have good markdowns and frequently offer free shipping so if you are willing to wait about 10 days it's worth it.


----------



## pumukl (Jul 6, 2016)

I am so glad I am not the only one. I was hoping that my opinion would not step on any toes, since Michaels seems to be so popular.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

My go to is Hobby Lobby and I don't care for Michaels either-there is just something about that store and I don't know if it is the layout of what, but I cannot wait to get out.


----------



## pumukl (Jul 6, 2016)

I know what you mean, I can browse for a long time at Hobby Lobby, but Michaels.... not so much!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. I love my local Michaels. All the workers are super pleasant and go to great lengths to help their patrons. I shop at mine often and find wonderful bargains - especially with coupons. Hobby Lobby is in second place, mainly because I am not as impressed with their yarn selection - they used to have more name brands. I must say the Hobby Lobby salespeople are also very helpful and pleasant. Walmart has some good craft stuff too. I do order yarn online and am always pleased, even if I cannot feel the yarn first, as I am sure most of us prefer. As far as taking a service dog into any store, people should be very respectful of that - and never try to pat or talk to the working dog. Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't have a Hobby Lobby, but we do have both A.C. Moore and Michael's. I think because both of these stores are located fairly close to each other, they both seem to try attracting customers with very good yarn departments, although Moore's has a larger selection. They both price their yarns about the same, and they both run really good sales and always have weekly coupons.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

pumukl said:


> I live in a small town in Arkansas, and my only source for Yarn (since I do not like shopping for yarn without touching it, online is not my thing) is Hobby Lobby. The Hancocks Fabric store closed down, so that was it. And I was ok with it. Then a Michaels opened. I was so excited. But it faded fast. I am not sure what my problem is, but I was not crazy about the selections, and the staff was not very nice. Mind you, I went in with my husband, who is a disabled vet with a service dog, and we are very sensitive about the dog. Since he is literally a life saver for my husband, he gets top priority. No really, top. on everything, including my space in the bed. Anyway, the staff did not seem happy about the dog. I went back to my trusted Hobby Lobby store, and low and behold, I entered on the day they put the clearance out! $5 yarn for $1.90!! Baby Bee! sock yarn! Happiness all the way around!But even without the clearance event, since I knit mostly baby items, and every day sweaters, I usually buy acrylics, so Love This Yarn, and Baby Bee, Bernat, etc are my go tos. Also, buttons.... I was so disappointed at the button selection at Michaels. like 6 mixed bags of plain round ones....
> I dont want to hurt anybodys feelings, this is just my opinion.


Over here in NJ, many of us have the same negative issues with Michael's. I wonder how common it is across the country.


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

I buy most of my yarn at Mary Maxim. I have never been disappointed. Customer service is friendly and helpful which you don't see too often these days. I order from the catalog most of the time, even though I prefer to shop at the store but then I buy yarn, yarn and more yarn.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

I hate hobby lobby, the lines are to long, staff ignorant, etc. Michaels is so so, but at least they seem to try to be helpful in my area.

However, I would contact corporate head quarters, first, via email, then the local manager, service dogs are permitted,


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

the staff needs to know, continuing post, human resources needs to step in, that is unexpable behaviour, 

Thank both you and you husband for you service, those dogs are life savers
Jan

Tablet is self corecting


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

After all the discussion about the Caron cakes on this forum, I decided to stop in to my Michael's (hadn't been in a little while) to see their yarn department. Didn't see the Caron cakes and was very disappointed in what yarn they did carry. Won't be going back for yarn.


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hobby Lobby is out of the way for me. So Michael's & Joann's it is. They are across the street from each other.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

We do not have hobby lobby in canada. I shop there when in Florida love the yarn and staff. Michael's only when something special such as caron cakes. In Canada area where I reside, I do not find Michael's staff as knowledgeable or helpful. Also I am over 70 and look it but am bit given seniors discount unless I remember to ask for it. Otherwise shop on line.I find the UK has such lovely yarn.


----------



## Bonnniemay (Nov 8, 2012)

Re: service dogs. At a weight watchers meeting there was a woman who was blind had a service dog. She told us her dog hated shopping, he would take her in the front door and out the back door.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

If you are coming near st Augustine let me know, would love to meet another knitter, pm me I live in San Mateo, 30 minutes from st aug, I do silk scarves at a great farmers market, think you would enjoy it, not a sales pitch, not a lot of people knit here, to hot, lol

Jan


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

We travel a bit and each of these stores are different in every place. Our M here has a lot of yarn and we are getting a H!!! I love those stores when they have their clearance sales. I can always get my next years secret pal seasonal gifts for next to nothing.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I now have a Meijers only 1/2 mile down the road. Closer than any of the others. Great yarn selection and their meat counter is also a favorite. Very pleasant staff and good price on pound of love.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a Meijers just 1/2 mile down the road. closer than any of the others. Good price on Pound of Love. Great yarn selection. pleasant staff.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

We have Jo Ann's, Michaels and AC Moore all nearby. Jo Ann's has a much larger selection of yarn than either of the other stores. Once you are familiar with which yarns you like, I don't see why you hesitate to order online other than shipping charges. Jo Ann's frequently offers free or low cost shipping without the $50.00 minimum purchase to qualify. Just sign up at the store for notices to be sent to you online.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

This subject is very present on my mind. I have a Joan's about 2 miles from my place and Michael's two blocks. Two weeks ago with several ladies we went to a town about 25 miles from home. It was a funa day out for us, we stopped at the Ben Franklin store there. We all purchased something, after we went to lunch and the general comment was on how different the clerks and even the customers were from Michaels or Joan's. Which by the way are owned by the same company, I was told.
At Ben Franklin the clerks were, as they were doing their work, milling aroun and asking if we needed help. The lady at the yarn counter, not only took me to the yarn (unheard at the other two stores), introduced herself and took and interest on what I was planning to knit. And it was not only me. After she completed helping me out she approached another customer and proceeded to show her how to do an stitch. Funny, but everyone in my group had similar experience in other parts of the store. 
Customer service can make or kill a retail store. Ben Franklin may not be as close to me as I want it, but it is worth the drive for great service.


----------



## pumukl (Jul 6, 2016)

Isn't it strange how different stores are? Even if they are owned by the same company. And I do buy more and return to a store that has good service.


----------



## ourhobbyhouse (Feb 12, 2015)

Locally I have Michael's and Joanne's. Michael's sales and Joanne's coupons help increase my stash. Sometimes I buy online, usually alpaca from DROPS. I won't shop at Hobby Lobby as a political/social conscience boycott.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I had heard that all Hobby Lobby's were closing their doors. Has anyone else heard different? 
I have no problem with our Michael's. We have a A.C.More's too but further away from me.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Nanxy said:


> This subject is very present on my mind. I have a Joan's about 2 miles from my place and Michael's two blocks. Two weeks ago with several ladies we went to a town about 25 miles from home. It was a funa day out for us, we stopped at the Ben Franklin store there. We all purchased something, after we went to lunch and the general comment was on how different the clerks and even the customers were from Michaels or Joan's. Which by the way are owned by the same company, I was told.
> At Ben Franklin the clerks were, as they were doing their work, milling aroun and asking if we needed help. The lady at the yarn counter, not only took me to the yarn (unheard at the other two stores), introduced herself and took and interest on what I was planning to knit. And it was not only me. After she completed helping me out she approached another customer and proceeded to show her how to do an stitch. Funny, but everyone in my group had similar experience in other parts of the store.
> Customer service can make or kill a retail store. Ben Franklin may not be as close to me as I want it, but it is worth the drive for great service.


Ben Franklin in Havre Mt. and Sheridan Wy. are two of my favorite stores. Our BF closed and sure miss it. There is one in Cutbank Mt. that is nice too but more in the others. They carry different crafts than M and H too.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

There is a Hobby Lobby in the next town but I haven't been. I knit prayer shawls and Michael's is my go-to place for yarn. They usually have a coupon in the Sunday newspaper. The selection isn't great and I am guessing they have a high staff turnover. The last time I was there, several employees were huddled in a corner talking and laughing, while an elderly gentleman was looking for assistance. He asked me if I worked there and I tried to help him find what he was looking for. I thought it must be nice to have a job where you can ignore the customers! 

We have one LYS. I learned to knit there and was in their knitting group for a while. But it was very cliquish and eventually I stopped going. 

I do a little online shopping for yarn and needles. Our Walmart pared down their yarn selection a few years ago and Hancock's closed a few months ago.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Not impressed with either. Michael's is good for crafty things but their yarn selection is so-so. I do more quilting than knitting I rarely go there since there is no fabric. Hobby Lobby is OK except that they only accept 1 coupon per day. If I need multiple items for a project and it's not on sale it's useless, I refuse to make multiple trips. I will say their staff is always friendly.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

I have Michael's, JoAnn's, AC Moore, and Hobby Lobby all within a few miles of me. I'd rather have Webs that close but oh well! I rarely go into Michael's anymore. They downsized their yarn department and I wasn't finding what I wanted. Hobby Lobby was ok but as was mentioned, they have mostly their own brand so not much selection. It's well-stocked but if you don't like their brand you won't be happy. JoAnn's and AC Moore are the best around here. I do shop JoAnn's online when they do FREE SHIPPING. Yay! They have it today again. I think AC Moore has the largest selection of yarn brands and they all accept coupons from everyone else.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

pumukl said:


> Isn't it strange how different stores are? Even if they are owned by the same company. And I do buy more and return to a store that has good service.


Same reason, nor do I frequent chic lic


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Opps


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been to Hobby Lobby maybe 2x. They did have a nice selection of yarn and a lot to look at, but it's too far for me to travel. My favorite store is ACmoore. But the closest store is 45-60 minutes away. So that leaves Michaels. They usually have a good amount of yarn. As far as buttons their selection is poor. I get my buttons at Walmart.


----------



## Beckie62 (Aug 8, 2016)

I think you are upset about the service dog, just act as if is part of family and continue on with your shopping etc. I, also, shop at hobby lobby and they let me take in my small service dog, I like to fill of yard too. But I also shop online. If I buy yarn online that I do not like after I receive it, I email the copy I bought it from and they will send a return shipping label that you can print ou


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

My Michaels store is excellent, I think the stores must vary a lot, judging from the experiences of others. I don't drive, so I frequently call the store to see if they have the yarn I am looking for, and not only will someone go look for me, they will put what I want at the checkout so all I have to do when I get a ride to the store is go to the front and tell them my name and my yarn is there waiting for me. For those of you that are having negative visits to the stores, I would recommend you voice your concerns to the store manager or district office, that way maybe they can improve their service.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

You should shop where you like! ????


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

This summer Hobby Lobby discontinued many yarn products. They were all marked down @ 40% off. Now they have another 40% taken off of that price. My husband and I found a store that still had a lot of skeins of I Love This Yarn at $1.43 and we picked up three large bags full. It will make wonderful charity scarves and hats, as well as some personal items, and is so easy and soft to work with. We like it better than either the Joann's or Michael's store brand yarns. As far as selection of all types of yarns, a large Joann's has the best options of the three stores. Most also allow one to use multiple coupons from any store in one purchase.


----------



## grammyx10 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am glad that I am not the only one who does not like Michael's. Joann' and Walmart and Hobby Lobby. Michael's is over an hour away from me. The other three are local. Tried to get Caron Cakes to try them but every time I drove all that way to get some, they were out. So I will stay right here and get my yarn.


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

I think it may depend on the manager. Hobby Lobby ok, Michaels, little better. My go to store is joann's Only go to Hobby Lobby to buy I Love This Cotton. They cut their yarn section more than half a couple years ago and they stock mostly their own brand, Yarn Bee.


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

First, thank you both for protecting us and our great country. I am sorry you had to go through that. I agree that Michaels corporate office should be contacted, that is unacceptable behavior. I work in a hospital, and part of our yearly education is about guide dogs and the people who depend upon them. I do enjoy shopping at Michaels here in central Illinois as well as Hobby Lobby. Both stores have their own brands and both seem to be quality yarn.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

good that you got such a bargain at your go-to store

Best of luck to you


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Hobby Lobby for me too. I love this yarn, yarn. I have a big stash of it but hard to find patterns for toddlers in worsted weight.


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

Michaels, joanns, and hobby lobby are all hit and miss, in my opinion. We travel a lot and I've found that they have nice ones and ones that I wouldn't like to visit again. The coupons problems are what get me....why do they say they take competitor coupons and then try everything they can think of not to take them. I had a manager tell me that she couldn't take joanns sixty percent coupon bc they didn't take them anymore. After I reminded her of the sign in her store that said she took all coupons she took it...I'm finding a lot of michaels stores doing that lately. I just keep reminding them they if the have the sign posted, they need to take the coupon...they usually say...I'll take it this time...which is fine, but I'm getting tired of fighting with them...joanns isn't much better.


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have boycotted hobby lobby because of their insurance policies for women. I won't step one foot in their door.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I live in a large town. Michel's stores csrry about the same items and Vanna White yarn. Their own brand selection is getting smaller. One store is messy (dirty) the other neat. They do offer coupon sales and a senior day discount. My go to is JoAnn's. Not always the most up to date choices, but their coupons are 50% off a regular priced item. They have mail order with discounts. which might be worth a try. If you don't like a sample purchase you can Alexus make a scarf. 
K


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I shop at Michaels, and have for many years because it is the closest. But I've never gotten a Sr. discount! I was talked into a loyalty card while visiting in Florida one year, but the store up here did not even know what to do with it, and there were no special prices or rewards. Now, just recently, they started with a loyalty card that basically just gets the extra coupons and notices by email. Still no special discounts that I know of. The staff at local Michaels is very nice, but it's a small store and yarn department is minimal. Next closest branch is usually a mess, so I don't go there.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Our Michael's has gone from a large yarn selection to one aisle with few pattern books, very few needles. Not worth stopping at unless I have a good coupon. Joann still has a large yarn department and I usually shop there, plus they have coupons all the time and good sales.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I think the selection at either store depends are the area you are in. Here the Hobby Lobby has one isle of yarn and mostly their own brand, rarely see Clearance or discounted yarns. The Michael's has several isles of yarn and a great selection. They seem to have some good sales where I can stick up. Recently they had buy Two get one free which was great for some of the yarns like the 1 pound balls.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Here were I live Micheal's is the only craft type store and our Wal=Mart only has one isle well really half and isle of yarn so there isn't much to choose from. When I was in Micheal's last they had rearranged the entire store and I could not find anything I wanted. When I did finally find the section I was searching for they had taken the items off their plan a gram so I guess that means they won't be carrying it anymore. I so do not like that store !!!! I have been doing more and more ordering on line from different places because of the lack of stores.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

The michaels I work at has 6, 25 foot counters of yarn. Some stores have less due to volume size. We are an A volume store.m


----------



## ccolef (Sep 18, 2015)

I avoid Hobby Lobby and other companies whose politics I don't want to subsidize. Fortunately I live just north of Washington, DC and have choices!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hobby over Micheal's all the time for me. The Hobby Lobby's in my area have much better selection of yarn then Micheal's. As for the serve dog. A lot of store employs are not fully informed about service dogs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The new Caron Cone is exclusive to Michael's and it's a winner.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I still avoid Hobby Lobby because of the Supreme Court decision to allow a corporation to make health care decisions for those who work there. I find that offensive.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Which is better? Guess it all depends on where you live. 
I prefer Hobby Lobby, but go into Michael's occasionally. They seem to be great for other crafts, but their yarn selection, at least in my local Michael's, seems to take second or third place. Of course, here in s. Texas we don't have that much cold weather so knitting isn't as important or popular as it is in other parts of the country, but Hobby Lobby maintains a great yarn department.


----------



## edengrace (Dec 23, 2015)

I prefer Hobby Lobby because their workers are friendly and they play christian music. Michaels has great deals and a good selection.


----------



## edengrace (Dec 23, 2015)

I prefer Hobby Lobby because their workers are friendly and they play christian music. Michaels has great deals and a good selection.


----------



## pAnnieD (Aug 7, 2016)

I have only been knitting a couple of months and have been to Michaels, Walmart, Hobby Lobby, JoAnn's and the LYS. It depends on what I am looking for and sometimes go to all stores. With that being said, the LYS is very high and I am not experienced enough to be using that high priced yarn -- maybe one day on a special project. Here in Fort Myers, I find the other stores okay. No one has offered to help me in ANY of the stores. I usually figure it out on my own or on my recent visit, an elderly woman asked me to reach something for her on a top shelf and then we tried to find a yarn to match a project she was working on. She proceeded to give me advice. THAT was my favorite part. Our HL has a small selection of yarn as does Michael's. JoAnn's has the best selection. We do have an AC Moore but I never thought to look in there. I am no adverse to ordering online and will probably do that once I get more familiar with the yarns. The LYS is one minute from my house - I did buy my first circular needle there because I didn't feel like driving 20 minutes that day. I am hopeful to utilize that store more frequently once I do more elaborate projects. 

Thank your husband for his service for me. Mine is a Vietnam Veteran.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Caesarteaser said:


> After all the discussion about the Caron cakes on this forum, I decided to stop in to my Michael's (hadn't been in a little while) to see their yarn department. Didn't see the Caron cakes and was very disappointed in what yarn they did carry. Won't be going back for yarn.


There has been a supply problem, however that should be okay soon. In the meantime, if you see something you like, buy it now. Also, originally the exclusive was designed as a limited time offer. They have decided to continue it indefinitely.

Caron Cone has very long colorways so it's not appropriate for small pieces. Also the colors change abruptly which some people don't like. I found a colorway of taupe, beige and grey which I like. Many of the others seemed too bright, but I know some people prefer brights. Hope you see it and tell us all your opinions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love to visit private local yarn stores and purchase goods there. They are usually more expensive but the quality and selection is much better. Also I've learned to purchase online. These are all good options.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

leslie41447 said:


> I have boycotted hobby lobby because of their insurance policies for women. I won't step one foot in their door.


Won't shop there because they only provide 16 different types of birth control?

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/...-Hobby-Lobby-covers-16-forms-of-birth-control


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

LydiaKay said:


> Won't shop there because they only provide 16 different types of birth control?
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/...-Hobby-Lobby-covers-16-forms-of-birth-control


 :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I Love This Yarn is my go-to acrylic yarn. I like the feel and look of the items I create with it.

As for the service dog and Michael's. What was their problem! He is a service dog. Service dogs are welcome everywhere including restaurants. If it were me, I'd write to Michael's corporate offices and let them know show the employees in that store acted toward your service dog. They need some additional training on accommodating people with special needs or disabled.


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

pumukl said:


> I live in a small town in Arkansas, and my only source for Yarn (since I do not like shopping for yarn without touching it, online is not my thing) is Hobby Lobby. The Hancocks Fabric store closed down, so that was it. And I was ok with it. Then a Michaels opened. I was so excited. But it faded fast. I am not sure what my problem is, but I was not crazy about the selections, and the staff was not very nice. Mind you, I went in with my husband, who is a disabled vet with a service dog, and we are very sensitive about the dog. Since he is literally a life saver for my husband, he gets top priority. No really, top. on everything, including my space in the bed. Anyway, the staff did not seem happy about the dog. I went back to my trusted Hobby Lobby store, and low and behold, I entered on the day they put the clearance out! $5 yarn for $1.90!! Baby Bee! sock yarn! Happiness all the way around!But even without the clearance event, since I knit mostly baby items, and every day sweaters, I usually buy acrylics, so Love This Yarn, and Baby Bee, Bernat, etc are my go tos. Also, buttons.... I was so disappointed at the button selection at Michaels. like 6 mixed bags of plain round ones....
> I dont want to hurt anybodys feelings, this is just my opinion.


HOBBY LOBBY!


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Michael's does not have a good reputation


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

My local Michaels is ok. I've not seen a service dog in the store but years ago, they before they put in cake decorating section, they allowed dogs in the store and treated them nicely. I would think that the employees you encountered were not trained about service dogs and did not realize that they are allowed anyplace their person goes, are great helpers and never a danger.

I'm sorry for your experience and hope that you can give Michaels another chance. I prefer their yarn selection over Hobby Lobby but think that our Northern California Michaels stores yarn selection may be the exception than the norm as we have great selections. They will even order yarn for you is you need more than they have on the shelf.

Thank your husband for us for his service


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

carmicv said:


> We do not have hobby lobby in canada. I shop there when in Florida love the yarn and staff. Michael's only when something special such as caron cakes. In Canada area where I reside, I do not find Michael's staff as knowledgeable or helpful. Also I am over 70 and look it but am bit given seniors discount unless I remember to ask for it. Otherwise shop on line.I find the UK has such lovely yarn.


The UK does have lovely yarn but even there, the yarn stores are closing down. My cousin recently told me that a small LYS that had been in business since before I was born (I'm 71) has closed down. I remember my mother taking me there when I was little to pick out her yarn (I always longed to own that little shop). The only place my cousin knows of now in the town where I grew up is in the covered market that has also been there since waaaay before I was born. I bought lots of yarn and patterns there the last time I was "home" as well as at the LYS and then in the same market I bought another suitcase to carry all the yarn back home to the US with me :sm06:


----------



## LacroixN (May 29, 2012)

I am also from Canada and Our Michel is not very knowledgeable here either. I believe the price of Michel's here in the East Coast is more expensive than anywhere else. I have gone on there web sight to look for a yarn and it was a $1 less but the shipping was not worth it. I don't like going there at all. Walmart here does not have much of a selection either. We have a local yarn shop and they are very expensive and again customer service is not there. I shop on line and order from yarn Paradise, their yarn is very reasonable priced even with the shipping. I usually buy baby alpaca and love the feel and quality of the yarns. Only problem is you have to know what you are buying and you are buying in large quantities. I also like knitpicks, yarn is a little more money than yarn paradise but their customer service is really good.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

pumukl said:


> I live in a small town in Arkansas, and my only source for Yarn (since I do not like shopping for yarn without touching it, online is not my thing) is Hobby Lobby. The Hancocks Fabric store closed down, so that was it. And I was ok with it. Then a Michaels opened. I was so excited. But it faded fast. I am not sure what my problem is, but I was not crazy about the selections, and the staff was not very nice.
> 
> I think Michaels would be tough with a service dog as I think all their aisles are extremely narrow and the store is not user friendly in layout. I've found some of the best customer service there, tho. I ordered a bunch of yarn and I got so carried away, when it came, I loaded it back up and returned to store. They were very nice and I had no problems at all.
> You are drastically limiting yourself to yarns you can use by not buying online. Colors, yarn types, unusual yarns. I love Knit Picks myself among some very nice other stores, but Knit Picks would be a great start. Good prices, good color choices, sales. Why not order a few yarns at first and when you see the quality you will be braver. I'm also a quilter and swore I'd never buy online. But, if you want selection, and something other than what everyone else is buying, you almost have to go online.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Our nearest Hobby Lobby is almost an hour away and Michael's has very little yarn, not much of a selection so I rarely go there. And I don't shop online. I recently got some Hobby Lobby Love this Cotton while in Ohio. Love the yarn. Wish they were closer. JoAnn's...ech. Good LYS just closed. So right now I just pray that my stash never runs out! jberg


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I think the staff at both Michael's and Hobby Lobby are fine, it's just that their knowledge of yarn is limited. It's a big store with a lot of different interests to cater to, so I don't worry about it. Like others, I prefer to shop at my LYS and online, the selection is so much broader. And you can still find bargains.


----------



## ETNknitter (Feb 15, 2016)

Once you have a brand you like, do you really have to go touch them again to get other colors? Online buying should work after you set brand.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

I am not impressed with Michael's yarn either. They went to their own brand and it does not seem to be as soft as the name brand yarns.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I agree, Michaels has noone around when you have a question about yarn, and then when they finally come around, the gal knew nothing about yarn! Why they have people not familiar with their own products is beyond me.

I barely go there. I like to go to Hobby Lobby, they have a great variety of yarn, and plenty of other great things, plus they always have that great 40% coupon that you can use, anywhere in the store. To me, this is a no brainer, Hobby Lobby is way better than Michaels! 

Thats just my opinion .


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE Hobby Lobby...Like yours, our Michael store doesn't have much of a selection for knitters. I also buy on line from Yarn Paradise...They have every kind of yarn anyone would want...Their shipping is high, but their yarn pricing is so good that when you put it to a calculator, they are usually less expensive than local stores. Glad you had a good experience!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

My go to store is where ever I find yarn and I love the price. I have found fun fur at the Dollar tree for a dollar. Found nice mystery yarns and big lots. Wonderful fancy yarns at LYS. It seems the only place I do not find yarn is stores like Goodwill. Most of the people out here I guess love yarn. <.< I know I do.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

The last time I was in Michael's to purchase yarn it wasn't a pleasant experience. There was a sign on the yarn I was interested in saying it was on sale for 50% off. I asked the clerk what the original price was and was given the original price. I put 6 skeins in my cart then went to the register to pay. The yarn rang up for full price. When I told the clerk it was on sale she said "not these colors" "only last season's colors". When I pointed out the sign didn't specify only certain colors and the floor clerk didn't tell me it was only certain colors when I asked him. The girl at the register also told me the yarn wasn't on sale that sale ended. I had to argue the point to get the yarn at a discount. I haven't been back!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

>PUMUKL> I started out shopping in Michaels for my yarns, but they moved to another area of our county, a 15-20 minute drive, so not convenient anymore. Our WalMart store is "slimming" down on their yarn collection/supplies, so my two choices now are between a Hobby Lobby and a JoAnns, my preference always has been Hobby Lobby! But speaking on behalf of both stores, the sales help/personnel have always been extremely nice, friendly, helpful, and when the coupons are available, really good prices in either store ! NO LYS in my town, have to travel an hour to an hour and a half to find one of these. Happy Knitting !


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't go to Hobby Lobby any more for political reasons but when I did, I didn't find their yarn selection that great. I usually go to Joann's or Walmart. The Michaels I have been going to has a limited selection but luckily I just recently found a much larger Michaels so am hoping for better results there.


----------



## tbm (Sep 20, 2016)

I do not shop at Hobby Lobby. Their sales and hiring practices based on religious beliefs make it unacceptable.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Speaking of Walmart, do you use the Savings Catcher to enter your receipts and see if you could have bought it cheaper elsewhere? If the item is advertised cheaper in another store, Walmart will credit the difference back to you. I let my savings add up until I have a nice amount and then I request a gift card. Win Win all around. I like Hobby Lobby but don't have one near me, so I go to Michaels, Walmart and Joanns. I do buy a lot of yarn at yard sales and thrift stores and sometimes on line.


----------



## tbm (Sep 20, 2016)

I agree with Linda completely re: Hobby Lobby's policital attitudes.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

In my opinion, I went to a Michael store this weekend and they were out of Caron Cakes. I was at my daughters house and she lives in a bigger city. I was treated ok, had a hard time finding anyone, but they said it will probably be a month or two before they can get any in. And you can't order on line from their site. Then when I looked on Ebay and other sites, what a ripe off! In Michael's they are $7.99 and on ebay and other sites, they are anywhere from $13.99 up to $22.99 for just one cake. Which is not in my budget! They are pretty but I am not that desperate. I will continue to go to my Hobby Lobby and Walmart or order on line as I live in a town that doesn't have HL or yarn store. The closest one is 25 miles so when I have a project to do for a lot of my grandkids I go to HL.. Which I love their yarn "I Love This Yarn" so that is what I will stick, too! Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Buying yarn is hard for me since Red Heart discontinued their Designer Sport. It was fabulous. So, Michaels dropped sport yarn and their regular yarn color choices are not so good. I never come out with a purchase when I shop there. Joanne's stock reminds me of a yard sale, this and that! Hobby Lobby? Finally got one but it was so cluttered and narrow isles (sp?) that I got claustrophobia and had to leave in a hurry.

So I go to Internet's Knit Picks Brava yarn. It's okay but the different colors have a different feel. For instance, the red is very wimpy, the light blue is stronger than the red, etc. 

I always hope when I'm visiting Knitting Paradise, I will get a recommendation for purchasing wonderful yarn that I can't refuse.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

On occasion I have to go to the Michael's here in NYC. We do not have a Hobby Lobby nearby. I don't think the service and products you get at the Michael's in Arkansas is different from the service and products I get here in my NY Michael's. Never have staff on the floor to help and I rarely manage to find the yarn that I need. I DID get my Caron cakes here though.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

pumukl said:


> I live in a small town in Arkansas, and my only source for Yarn (since I do not like shopping for yarn without touching it, online is not my thing) is Hobby Lobby. The Hancocks Fabric store closed down, so that was it. And I was ok with it. Then a Michaels opened. I was so excited. But it faded fast. I am not sure what my problem is, but I was not crazy about the selections, and the staff was not very nice. Mind you, I went in with my husband, who is a disabled vet with a service dog, and we are very sensitive about the dog. Since he is literally a life saver for my husband, he gets top priority. No really, top. on everything, including my space in the bed. Anyway, the staff did not seem happy about the dog. I went back to my trusted Hobby Lobby store, and low and behold, I entered on the day they put the clearance out! $5 yarn for $1.90!! Baby Bee! sock yarn! Happiness all the way around!But even without the clearance event, since I knit mostly baby items, and every day sweaters, I usually buy acrylics, so Love This Yarn, and Baby Bee, Bernat, etc are my go tos. Also, buttons.... I was so disappointed at the button selection at Michaels. like 6 mixed bags of plain round ones....
> I dont want to hurt anybodys feelings, this is just my opinion.


Hobby Lobby has always proven to be both patriotic and Christian in their advertising and the way they treat customers.

There is a Michaels in the small Pacific Northwest Community where I live, but I too find that sometimes their selections are limited. They usually only have help at the checkout stands (haven't used the department for framing, so cannot comment on this section). Once I asked about a sales item notice I received in an email...the staff was unaware of what was on sale and had to look it up in an add. Lo and behold, the items on sale were not marked. My main reason for going now is to stock up on Caron Cakes...everytime I get a 50% or 40% coupon, I purchase another one...but otherwise, I do not shop there.

On the other hand, my husband and I can spend quite a bit of time in Hobby Lobby...good material section and I love their yarn. My husband loves the hobby section for building models and science experiments for our grandchildren. We always have a very nice experience where we go there.

I too do not want to "step on any toes"...this is just to add my honest opinion...


----------



## JoyG (Sep 3, 2015)

We have a Hobby Lobby but it doesn't carry anything for knitting. I usually go to Joann's but occasionally if I can't find what I want Michael's will have something...however it's usually a wasted trip.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

The only place I have to buy yarn is Hobby Lobby. Walmart has some but if you sneeze you could walk right by the section without seeing it. I do buy most of my yarn online. I used to be like you and want to touch the yarn first but with so little yarn (lace weight, fingering weight and wools of any kind) available in the store, I got over that quickly.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a hobby lobby near me. Will not go for several reasons. They are not nice. They discriminate against anyone that doesn't share their religious beliefs. Not nice to employees Their health care policies are based on their religion Issues went to a Supreme Court a few years ago. 

For that reason I don't go there. I go to JoAnns where they are always nice


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

scrapbookbabs said:


> I have a hobby lobby near me. Will not go for several reasons. They are not nice. They discriminate against anyone that doesn't share their religious beliefs. Not nice to employees Their health care policies are based on their religion Issues went to a Supreme Court a few years ago.
> 
> For that reason I don't go there. I go to JoAnns where they are always nice


I also don't shop Hobby Lobby for the same reasons. Discriminatory practices will keep me away no matter what they have inside


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have had the best shopping experience at our Joanns, but simply love Michaels and shop there when visiting my daughter in another town. My feeling is that since HL has changed to there own yarn I have not shopped there as much for yarn. 

Sorry for your bad experience though, am finding "in most stores" there is "no customer relations".

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## iqed2000 (Jun 12, 2016)

I recently discovered Hobby Lobby which is closer to my home. Previously, my default yarn shop was Joanne's. Our local Michael's designates two aisles for yarn in a corner while the rest of the store is for other crafts. My initial reaction upon entering Hobby Lobby was how bright, spacious, and organized it is. Their yarn are varied and I noticed that there was a large selection of yarns on clearance. Hobby Lobby is definitely my new go-to yarn and needle source where I bought a large Tunisian needle.


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

I go to our local Michaels and find their selection of yarn is very limited (and expensive). I prefer to go to Listowel, Ont., to the outlet there. I could stay in the outlet store for a week (if they would let me) just touching and admiring the variety of yarns etc. We had a little knitting store in the town next to us that just closed its doors and from what I understand they will be selling their yarn on the web. Once they are up and running I will purchase yarn from them. They have a good selection and the lady that owned the store was very nice and helpful.


----------



## JustMe57 (Aug 27, 2016)

pumukl said:


> I live in a small town in Arkansas, and my only source for Yarn (since I do not like shopping for yarn without touching it, online is not my thing) is Hobby Lobby. The Hancocks Fabric store closed down, so that was it. And I was ok with it. Then a Michaels opened. I was so excited. But it faded fast. I am not sure what my problem is, but I was not crazy about the selections, and the staff was not very nice. Mind you, I went in with my husband, who is a disabled vet with a service dog, and we are very sensitive about the dog. Since he is literally a life saver for my husband, he gets top priority. No really, top. on everything, including my space in the bed. Anyway, the staff did not seem happy about the dog. I went back to my trusted Hobby Lobby store, and low and behold, I entered on the day they put the clearance out! $5 yarn for $1.90!! Baby Bee! sock yarn! Happiness all the way around!But even without the clearance event, since I knit mostly baby items, and every day sweaters, I usually buy acrylics, so Love This Yarn, and Baby Bee, Bernat, etc are my go tos. Also, buttons.... I was so disappointed at the button selection at Michaels. like 6 mixed bags of plain round ones....
> I dont want to hurt anybodys feelings, this is just my opinion.


Don't care for my local Michaels either. Mainly the problem is their aisles are too narrow, just room for one of their small carts, and shelving is too high. I'm not claustrophobic but the store just feels cramped and maybe a little dingy. Seldom go there and don't stay long. Went recently for the Caron Cakes and my feelings in the store were still the same. The staff is very friendly and seem eager to help, but the yarn selection is poor and the needles/accessories selection is simply laughable. Hobby Lobby mostly carries their own brand of yarns although they certainly have a large amount. As I live in a nice sized city, there are several LYS to choose from, however I do much of my yarn shopping on line.


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

We Canadians need to have a Hobby Lobby and a JoAnnes. I live in Kingston,and it takes about 45 minutes to get to Watertown, NY. The only stores we have in Kingston are Knit Traders (LYS) and some of the items in there are really expensive. (of course they order from other countries and the States- so they're marked up higher to make a good profit for themselves)
We have a Wal-Mart and their selection isn't much to get you excited about. Michaels is pretty decent, but their prices are a bit high for me. Plus half the workers there know absolutely nothing about yarn or patterns for that matter. They just tell what the price is and take off hiding. Having even a JoAnnes would make some competition. Maybe the next time I am in JoAnnes, I will ask the Manager about having one in Kingston.

Angie (addictedtoknitting)


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

I buy most of my yarns online, though all of the stores mentioned in this thread are close enough in this area for me to get to. I am unlikely to shop at HL for the political reasons mentioned here. The Michael's near here is a well kept store, has some worthwhile coupons, and has very good and pleasant employees. [I suspect if we want employees in these bargain stores to know more - about yarn and service dog laws and even social graces they would have to be paid a good deal more than they are now being paid ............... and then, of course, the yarn would cost a good deal more also.]


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought all Michaels were the same until I went to 2 different locations within 15 mins of each other. The smaller store had way more selection and 70% off many items. It was cleaner and more organized than the first location I went to. While the 2nd location is further for me to get to it is definitely worth it.


----------



## wilmad (Nov 15, 2014)

Alanan said:


> I go to our local Michaels and find their selection of yarn is very limited (and expensive). I prefer to go to Listowel, Ont., to the outlet there. I could stay in the outlet store for a week (if they would let me) just touching and admiring the variety of yarns etc. We had a little knitting store in the town next to us that just closed its doors and from what I understand they will be selling their yarn on the web. Once they are up and running I will purchase yarn from them. They have a good selection and the lady that owned the store was very nice and helpful.


I read this to my husband and he laughed and replied, "I know someone else who could stay there for a week." Several years ago, as we were travelling through Ontario, he surprised me by driving way out of the way to go to Listowel. Talk about friendly, knowledgeable clerks! But then the entire store is dedicated to yarn and yarn tools.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

kdpa07734 said:


> I've been in Michael's... Not impressed either, so why drive that far. Hobby Lobby and Walmart are my go-to's. I'm in Walmart a couple of times a week and if they don't have what I want, I head to Hobby Lobby. About once a week I go to Tuesday Morning to see if they have anything new of interest to me.


I don't think I have ever found a yarn that I liked at Michael's, they have a very limited choice for me as I don't make socks or dish cloths. As for JoAnn's, anything worth having that is useful, is usually on sale and you can't use a coupon on sale items.

I did once take a really cool knitting pattern book to the counter at JoAnn's, asked if I could use my coupon on it, and lucky me, I got it for 60% off. I told the cashier that I didn't want it at the original price.


----------



## wolfey9 (Aug 17, 2011)

I never step foot in Hobby Lobby anymore. Companies don't have religious beliefs, people do. If they want to impose their religious beliefs on their employees, they should not have incorporated. Their greed motivated them to want the best of both worlds and unfortunately the Supreme Court gave it to them. So, if you work for Jehovah's Witnesses you could lose access to blood products?? Just wondering.

Not shopping at Hobby Lobby was not a hardship on my part. The music they played sounded like I was at a funeral home. The first time I went there, I left before I had finished looking through the whole store because the music was so annoying. The few other times I returned was because I could not find a particular item in my local Michael's or Joann's. I am lucky to have both nearby, though they are smaller stores than some. But Hobby Lobby didn't carry what I was looking for either. 

I order many yarns online and was lucky enough to come across the yard sale of my dreams. Quality yarn at great prices. The seller's mother had passed away and she wanted the yarn to go to someone who would enjoy her craft as much as her mother did, which is why she didn't donate the yarn somewhere. We still stay in touch with the daughter at the holidays by dropping off baked goods and sharing what some of the yarn has been used for recently. I sat "we" because my husband discovered the yard sale, realized what a find it was, got me out of bed to go see it and helped me sort through the yarn and related paraphanelia and then haul it home.


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't have a Hobby Lobby near me and although Walmart is closer than Michaels, their selection is very limited so I do go to Michaels. I have no problem with them, find their sales clerks very helpful and love their seasonal decorating items when I catch a good sale. I have ordered on line from Joanns and others and have had no problem there either.


----------



## libra (Feb 21, 2013)

I go to Hobby Lobby under extreme circumstances as I don't like the way they treat women they employ regarding pro choice subjects.


----------



## Ve'el (Jun 12, 2011)

While Michaels is closer to me, I like Hobby Lobby better for yarn.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I mostly order on line. I have never been disappointed. When I lived near yarn stores I use A.C.Moor and michael's, I enjoyed looking a feeling yarn. Now that it is a long drive and never know if they are going to have what I want, I stick to online shopping.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Michaels corporate is wonderful at responding to complaints/issues with their stores. I've written them about a Houston store that was junky looking (not at all what you'd expect from Michaels). They responded immediately, thanking me for my comments, and promised to look into the issue. A few months later, I went into the same Michaels, and it was indeed up to their standards.

I think Michaels has a smaller selection of yarn than Hobby Lobby. But I like the quality of what they do have, and their willingness to order extra when they don't have a color quantity I'm looking for. 

Also, I don't agree with HobLob owners' politics, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Temple (Jun 18, 2012)

mperrone said:


> I don't have a Hobby Lobby, but we do have both A.C. Moore and Michael's. I think because both of these stores are located fairly close to each other, they both seem to try attracting customers with very good yarn departments, although Moore's has a larger selection. They both price their yarns about the same, and they both run really good sales and always have weekly coupons.


I too only have A.C.Moore & Michael's. I like A.C.Moore better than Michael's as it has a better selection of yarns. Plus their discount coupons are much better and their employees are more helpful. I usually wait for the 55% off coupons for the more expensive yarn.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Temple said:


> I too only have A.C.Moore & Michael's. I like A.C.Moore better than Michael's as it has a better selection of yarns. Plus their discount coupons are much better and their employees are more helpful. I usually wait for the 55% off coupons for the more expensive yarn.


Unfortunately, we don't have AC Moore in Houston - love to visit their stores when I travel - but when I buy yarn from Michaels, HobLob or JoAnns I only buy with coupon and/or sale. I don't ever pay full price for their yarn.


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

Disclaimer; I work for a "big box " store and we welcome all dogs. (Please have them on leash or in the cart with something to protect their feet) I've knit since Red Heart worsted was 100% wool. We have all three afore mentioned stores.
Hobby Lobby is our newest. The yarn is hidden at the back of the store after you've wandered through many isles of ticky tacky home shelf décor and artificial flowers. Almost all of it is acrylic in 2 isles. There are few wooden needles and no sock pins. They have a limited amount of fabric , mostly fleece and a little cotton quilting. Love their music! 
Michaels moved from an old grocery store to a new building about 10 years ago. Hidden away at the back of the store their yarn selection is very limited. I miss the Lions worsted. They have a few wool sock yarns and even sell needles smaller the a #6. I hate the coupon game and don't shop there very often because invariably, I'm stuck behind a customer shopping for several people with handfuls of coupons. 
Joanns just downsized their store from 30,000 sq. ft. to 18,000 sq. ft. I think they eliminated picture framing and most of their upholstery fabric. They do carry Patons and Barart. Very little wool. They have a great selection of needles large and small.They sell sewing patterns but have very little fabric to actually make something (unless you want fleece underwear.) Good buttons and ribbon.
I never encounter an associate in any of the three in the yarn departments to question or to help me find an item. 
I'm going to Reno next week for my annual pilgrimage to Jimmy Beans to touch, smell and feel. I might even find a surprise at Tuesday Morning.


----------



## tkrsoon (May 31, 2016)

carmicv said:


> We do not have hobby lobby in canada. I shop there when in Florida love the yarn and staff. Michael's only when something special such as caron cakes. In Canada area where I reside, I do not find Michael's staff as knowledgeable or helpful. Also I am over 70 and look it but am bit given seniors discount unless I remember to ask for it. Otherwise shop on line.I find the UK has such lovely yarn.


Interesting. Do you order online from the UK? If so, would you share some particulars about the best sites, yarns, deals, shipping costs and experiences, etc? Thanks.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

For yarn I much prefer Hobby Lobby. Our Michaels doesn't have a very good selection. I will have to say the clerks there are really nice. When I had foot surgery and had to be in a wheel chair one of the clerks pushed my wheel chair all the way to the back of the store to get me some transfer paper and then all the way back up to the check out. That was going above and beyond for a small purchase.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

I went into Tues. Morning, and they had some "o" lace yarn, bright color, var. Debbie Bliss, mohair, silk, 15.00 a cahke that someone had tangeled up so bad no one would ever buy. Mrg sold to me for 1.50 cake, I bought all she had. 13 hrs later I had all untangled. My best buy yet. Not crazy about Michaels, no help, poor selection, I like H Lobby and Joanns. Wmart has poor selection here.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a problem with all of the stores for knitting books..I did find a few years ago at Hobby Lobbpy in Florida .I am looking for some nice head bands(. knitted patterns). Finishing off felted knitting mittens.Then the girls head bands.I have so many books. I forget what I have. Lol. Yarn .a hope chest full .plus 5 cup boards & a big stand full. No more jarn for me lol.


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

Yarn


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Same here. Too many books, too much yarn. But then is there really too much yarn?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am an minimum of one hour's drive from any of the large craft outlets or the nearest LYS. Needless to say I don't just pop in to any of them. As the nearest city, Spokane, has several Walmarts, three Joann's, two Michaels and two Hobby Lobby stores, as well as Paradise Fibers and another store with most things fiber, so I have plenty of opportunities for comparison. Of the three craft stores Michaels does have the smallest selection of yarn but they offer 50% off coupons often enough to make going there worthwhile. I have had staff in Hobby Lobby and Joann's take me to the item I was looking for, at Michael's I was given very good directions to the location. Staff in all the stores varies from very good to very bad. I have noticed that "bad" staff don't last long. Though most staff in the local stores fall into the good range.

Because most of my knitting is for charity or fund raising, cost is the primary factor in my yarn selection for those items, which means I buy the bulk of my yarn at the chain craft stores as well as shopping thrift stores.

When I want nicer yarn, natural fibers or I go to one stores that specialize in yarn and fiber.

Just a few words on the Hobby Lobby controversy. Companies don't have religious beliefs but Hobby Lobby is a family owned business and the family does have strong beliefs. And while I do not share their beliefs (I am not Christian, for one) I support their right to follow those beliefs. I am old enough to remember when no insurance company covered birth control. If it was important to you, as it was to me, you paid out of pocket. I was with my last employer for over two decades. Almost every year they shopped for the largest amount of coverage at the least cost possible, based on employee claims for the last year (based on use by widest range of employee s so a small number with special needs didn't scue the results). Coverage could vary wildly from year to year so we had choices; suplementary insurance, pay out of pocket for items not covered or change employers. I am not trying to change anyone's mind, I do support any one's right to make their shopping choices based on their own beliefs. Just saying based on my own experiences, that if my needs weren't in alignment with coverage paid for by others, I feel it is my responsibility to pay for services I am using.


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

Our library here has a store where you can donate books and mags and then they sell them from 1.50 to 5.00. Most are 2.00. I get brand new books not mark in them. They use the money to buy new books for the library. Then every guarter they have a huge one day sale. People come in droves. Very nice. They have all catagories.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

As soon as a Hobby Lobby was built near me, I stopped going to Michaels and haven't been there since.


----------



## pfdamer (Feb 8, 2012)

I shop Joann's, Michael's, and Hobby Lobby and have found that Michael's gives you free shipping on online orders if you have it shipped to the store. So if they're having a sale, I have it shipped there. I really like their brand of baby yarns and sometimes it can be really cheap!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I mainly use Hobby Lobby and Walmart. I went to Michaels not long ago and the yarn selection was disappointing. So will stick to my favored ones. I do shop online for specialty yarns and tools as these can't be found in our local stores.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

It seems that the Michael's stores are not the same all over Canada & the US....my local Michael's has at least 8 rows of yarn...plus they have at least a dozen stand up bins as well...all in all I'm satisfied with Michael's here...we do have a couple of LYS, but I don't always want to spend the extra on the high end yarns...95% of my knitting is done for charity.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I usually buy my yarn online. I like KnitPicks for some yarn and Webs for most of my yarn (yarn.com). I know the name brands I like and they have the best prices and good sales. I do buy at JoAnn's for Sugar and Cream, Etc. I will not go to Michaels unless I am desperate. I really like Hobby Lobby, but not particularly their yarn. I have so much yarn now that if I buy any more, I will have to buy a bigger house to store it!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Michaels is more a craft store as vs. a fabric store that carries lots of yarn. Thank goodness both these stores take each other's coupons. JoAnns just takes more coupons per transaction than Michaels.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I also love my local Michaels; they have 3 aisles of yarn! They do differ substantially from one to the next. I think it depends on whether the manager is a crafter of any type.


----------



## pumukl (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow! I would have never expected so many responses. I did not want to get into any political discussion, but everybody can or cannot shop at Hobby Lobby however they choose. I understand the concept of once I found the yarn I like I can order it online. But I guess that my problem is that I have to see the color and feel the weight of each yarn. I have in the past bought online and it was a different weight then stated on the website. Money is really tight. I cannot afford to buy some yarn for a project just to find out that it's not what I wanted to use or that I cannot use it. On the other hand there is another issue. My husband has severe PTSD. He does not leave the house much. When I have the chance to get out I really enjoy browsing for yarn.


----------



## gizmoore (Oct 3, 2016)

The Micheals Store in our area is great. They have a great selection of yarn. One thing I have discovered is you can buy cotton yarn at WalMart for half the price of Joanne's.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I only have to go a short distance to Michael's, but not thrilled. Hobby Lobby is in Tacoma so have to go across the Narrows Bridge, $5 toll. So only if I have to go there anyway, and in that neighborhood, do I ever go to HL. I drive about 15 miles to go to Port Orchard to Joanne's, but also A Good Yarn is there, Debbie's McCombers shop. But again, only if I have to go up there anyway. Yes, Michael's is disappointing for many reasons. If you find a yarn you like, they probably do not have enough of it.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

I've never been impressed with Michaels yarn selections. Hobby Lobby and JoAnns are my go to store for yarn to make my grandchildren things. LYS for other yarn, advice, etc.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm with you. I love Hobby Lobby and their yarn selection. We have Michaels, too, but I don't usually get tarn there but sometimes getting other non-knitting items.

Thank you to you husband for her service. I love all days and follow a service dog site of FB.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow, this is interesting. I feel very spoiled. We have 4 Michael's, 2 ACMoores, one Hobby Lobby and a Joann's all within about 20 square miles! We have 2 LYSs as well and a new shop that carries ICE yarn, the only one local that I know of. I can also go to Walmart, we have several of those. I usually buy yarn at Michael's or AC Moore, they have the best selection. I did buy several skeins at the new shop recently and I will go back, I liked the owner. I was uncomfortable at one of the LYS and the other I've only gotten to once. Of course, I already have far too much yarn, but there's always something new I want to try!


----------



## chex (Dec 20, 2012)

I have two Michaels one east, one west, same distance. They are like two entirely separate stores. The one to the west has a lot of yarn in stock and very helpful personell, the one to the west always has empty spots and no one is in charge of anything. I find that Joanne's has the best button choices. Buttons can make such a difference on the finished piece. I also always check my local thrift shop for buttons.


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

I love Hobby Lobby, especially since they have a 40% any one regular priced item coupon available all the time. So easy to pull up the code on my phone. I haven't been back to Michaels since last year when they gave me a terrible time about using a coupon.


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

There are 2 of each in my area. I had no idea that Joann's has a "super" store which has a lot more of everything. I don't know about michaels or hobby lobby, they seem to be the same. I know I'm very lucky to have easy access to all of these locations plus a very nice local yarn store. They have fine wools and cashmere. All I need now is a swift kick in the fanny to get going on my many wips!


----------



## joand'5 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hobby Lobby is my fave.


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Michaels is not my go-to either. In order, I am fortunate to have options. Joann, Hobby Lobby, AC Moore, and even Walmart is an occasional option.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

Of late I have really loved Hobby Lobby yarns. I love the Borealis yarn and their Alpaca blend chunky yarn which makes beautiful sweaters. Their clearance yarn is when I buy everything -- it is usually at the end of each season -- like right now and in the spring when they are changing colors. 

For the money, I don't think you can find better quality yarn. The alpaca stuff is really exceptional for the price (especially when you get it marked down).


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I think it depends on the management of any of these stores. Our Michael's here has a lovely yarn department and JoAnn's does also. If they are having a big yarn sale better go early or you won't get any selection. There is only one LYS shop nearby and that is in the town of Occoquan, Va. (An old civil war town). I have not been to the shop-it is upstairs in one of the old houses and I can no longer do steps and stairs. And their yarn is upper end of the cost spectrum. I use primarily Red Heart acrylic. Can't do wool. I have ordered yarn from Lion Brand and it comes in a few days, and I have also ordered yarn from Amazon and received the yarn in two days. Oh, and the staff at M's and JA's are very helpful. As I said I think it has to do with management. Some places seem to think you should know all the info. on yarn and crafts and this is not necessarily true of everyone. We just had a Hobby Lobby open here a few weeks ago. Have not been there, so not sure what they have yarn wise. N


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I understand about Michael's. I think their yarns are very limited. I prefer AC Moore, or ordering on line. I think Walmart has a better selection,


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hobby Lobby is my go-to for sewing or craft items. I do buy most of my yarn at KnitPicks because I've shopped there enough to trust the descriptions on the website. .


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

It appears south of the border has a much wider choice of yarn stores...here in the Lower Mainland of BC we don't have Joanne's, Hobby Lobby or any of the other stores that KPers mention....I also buy my cotton at Walmart as it's $4.00 less than Michael's...as I mentioned before I buy at the only LYS when I'm knitting for a gift or for family, but in general I use Michael's - big choice at ours, or sometimes Walmart...


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

We have Michael's & JoAnne's & Walmart. If you can get anyones in JoAnn's attention to even speak to you its a miracle! I guess it's not thier job to help you because they wont.

Michael's barely has any yarn & prices are high.

Walmart doesnt have much but its the closest. There is only one LYS. But all they carry is exspensive & parking is a nightmare.

As for service dogs...I am 100% in support of them. Its those non certified 'service' dog that get my goat!


----------



## SNURSE5 (Feb 6, 2014)

I REFUSE TO SHOP AT HOBBY LOBBY BECAUSE I WAS TOLD THEY SAID THEY DIDN'T NEED JEWISH COSTUMERS.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Opinions only and everyone's needs are different too. Have fun shopping for yarn. Whoopee!



pumukl said:


> Wow! I would have never expected so many responses. I did not want to get into any political discussion, but everybody can or cannot shop at Hobby Lobby however they choose. I understand the concept of once I found the yarn I like I can order it online. But I guess that my problem is that I have to see the color and feel the weight of each yarn. I have in the past bought online and it was a different weight then stated on the website. Money is really tight. I cannot afford to buy some yarn for a project just to find out that it's not what I wanted to use or that I cannot use it. On the other hand there is another issue. My husband has severe PTSD. He does not leave the house much. When I have the chance to get out I really enjoy browsing for yarn.


----------



## beads22 (Oct 4, 2016)

I live close to JoAnns, Hobby Lobby, WalMart, and a Michaels. Our WalMart is a joke, but our JoAnns has a good selection, and they take any store coupon. Our Hobby Lobby Has a good selection but poor customer service. Where as our Michaels has a really good selection, great sales, has good clearances too. But the thing that keeps me going back to Michaels over and over again, is they have the BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE !!!!!! I'm talking at least 5 staff that go above and beyond time and time for me! I can't say enough GREAT THINGS ABOUT THEM


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

I went into Michaels tonight, wanted to see the Caron cakes. Not impressed. Went to check out the clearance, dug in, and 2 moths flew out. Couldn't get out of there fast enough. Prayed all the way to the car that a moth didn't land on me and like it there!


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

Over the years, I have been doing less and less shopping at Michael's for yarn. They have decreased the options to choose from. I had noticed they had increased the areas of jewelry findings and scrapbook supplies. Often, I have helped other customers in the knitting section. I dont know why the staff had a problem with your husbands service animal. They are life savers. So sorry you don't have many local options to purchase yarn.
Moonieboy


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Between the two I prefer Hobby Lobby.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

My nearest hobby lobby is 40 miles away. I only can get there if I have time for a day trip.
Moonieboy


----------



## bajackson (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like you live near me....are you talking about Conway? I live in Clinton and I was excited to see the new Michaels come to town but it lacks something. I always seem to gravitate back to Hobby Lobby....bigger store and bigger selection. I am glad to see an Arkansan on here!!!


----------



## pumukl (Jul 6, 2016)

bajackson said:


> Sounds like you live near me....are you talking about Conway? I live in Clinton and I was excited to see the new Michaels come to town but it lacks something. I always seem to gravitate back to Hobby Lobby....bigger store and bigger selection. I am glad to see an Arkansan on here!!!


Yes, I am talking about Conway. I was so excited, kept checking if they were open. And then... it was just a let down. I keep going back to Hobby Lobby. Either Conway or Russellville...


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

SNURSE5 said:


> I REFUSE TO SHOP AT HOBBY LOBBY BECAUSE I WAS TOLD THEY SAID THEY DIDN'T NEED JEWISH COSTUMERS.


Don't you think you should verify this before yelling about it? (All caps is yelling, in case you might not know). Everyone has a right to boycott, but don't you think you should check your facts first before you pass this on?. Remember this is a business that pays a lot of salaries. I know people are up in arms because HL will only support 16 methods of birth control. They are a corporation with faith based beliefs and from what I've read they won't support late stage abortions as a means of birth control. I, personally, think 16 methods should give everyone a choice.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

meems said:


> Don't you think you should verify this before yelling about it? (All caps is yelling, in case you might not know). Everyone has a right to boycott, but don't you think you should check your facts first before you pass this on?. Remember this is a business that pays a lot of salaries. I know people are up in arms because HL will only support 16 methods of birth control. They are a corporation with faith based beliefs and from what I've read they won't support late stage abortions as a means of birth control. I, personally, think 16 methods should give everyone a choice.
> Just my 2 cents.


Google will tell you very quickly that yes, a Hobby Lobby employee told a customer that "We don't cater to your [Jewish] kind." This was quite some time ago and has been covered up by Hobby Lobby executives.

Corporations do not have faiths, people do. Bringing your faith into the workplace is unacceptable. Nobody else but you gives a flying crap what you believe. That includes that awful "funeral music" playing in the background. :sm16:

Having said that, I haven't boycotted my nearby Hobby Lobby, I just don't purchase online from them anymore. The inflated shipping costs have a bit to do with that. Refusing to purchase from the local store may get the store closed but it will not affect the corporation. The out of work local employees didn't make the rules but they and their families would be the ones punished for them. If I thought it would take Green down a peg I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

I think the chains vary across the U.S. in what they are the best "go to" establishment. Some Michael's, Hobby Lobbys and/or JoAnn carry more of what you want than in other states. My Michael's carry a small selection of yarn, mostly acrylic, 1 brand of sock yarn and very little selection of other yarns such as Unforgettable. JoAnn has a larger yarn department with a better variety of fibers and Hobby Lobby has a larger selection than Michaels but not as big at JoAnn. WalMart is acrylic city and Peaches n Cream, don't ever buy yarn there. JoAnn, I find, has the biggest button department and using coupons you can save. JoAnn will take anyone's coupons as long as they sell the same product, however, Michael's and Hobby Lobby will not take others.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

cah said:


> Google will tell you very quickly that yes, a Hobby Lobby employee told a customer that "We don't cater to your [Jewish] kind." This was quite some time ago and has been covered up by Hobby Lobby executives.
> 
> Corporations do not have faiths, people do. Bringing your faith into the workplace is unacceptable. Nobody else but you gives a flying crap what you believe. That includes that awful "funeral music" playing in the background. :sm16:
> 
> Having said that, I haven't boycotted my nearby Hobby Lobby, I just don't purchase online from them anymore. The inflated shipping costs have a bit to do with that. Refusing to purchase from the local store may get the store closed but it will not affect the corporation. The out of work local employees didn't make the rules but they and their families would be the ones punished for them. If I thought it would take Green down a peg I'd do it in a heartbeat.


just because an employee says something does not make it fact. The 2 HL near me carry Hanukkah stuff.


----------



## wolfey9 (Aug 17, 2011)

After reading all the replies, my best guess about what each chain carries depend on the size of the store and what sells in their area. So if there are a lot of knitters in your area, you might have a better selection of yarn. In my area, most of the yarn in the local stores is acrylic because that is what most people in the area use. If I want something nicer that is not in my stash, I go online. 

As far as the staff, again it depends on the manager or local management. Or it may be just who is working when you are there. Have you ever been to a restaurant and loved a certain dish and when you came back and ordered it again it was nasty? Just depends on who is cooking. Or working in the craft store.

As far as Hobby Lobby goes, they are not a family owned business. They have incorporated which put them in a different class and subject to different rules and regulations. They want to be an exception to the rules for their religious beliefs. If they wanted that, they should not have incorporated. I would not have shopped there either way, since they do not respect women's choices, but as a family owned business, that would be their choice.


----------



## cah (Oct 2, 2014)

bakrmom said:


> just because an employee says something does not make it fact. The 2 HL near me carry Hanukkah stuff.


Of course they do now. *That* was part of the cover-up!


----------



## shawaneemom (Feb 25, 2011)

Michaels does not usually have much selection in my store. They should also educate their staff about Service Dogs. They are lifesavers, and well trained. My daughter is in the process of getting her dog certified to be a service dog, so we are aware that service dogs can go anyplace with their companion and service vest. It is unfortunate that people are afraid of dogs.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

meems said:


> Don't you think you should verify this before yelling about it? (All caps is yelling, in case you might not know). Everyone has a right to boycott, but don't you think you should check your facts first before you pass this on?. Remember this is a business that pays a lot of salaries. I know people are up in arms because HL will only support 16 methods of birth control. They are a corporation with faith based beliefs and from what I've read they won't support late stage abortions as a means of birth control. I, personally, think 16 methods should give everyone a choice.
> Just my 2 cents.


I guess I misunderstood the case before the Supreme Court. I had thought that it was so that they did not have to pay for birth control such as the pill through their employees health insurance. I guess I was mistaken since you say that they employees are entitled to 16 forms of birth control. And they pay for that in the health insurance plan that they offer to their employees?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

My understanding is that Michael's has or will be inheriting Hancock's yarn lines so we may see a change. I never go into Wal mart and adjust my thinking before going into Michaels or Hobby Lobby. My DH is wonderful about shopping for yarn with me in a LYS but I will never ask him to go into a M or HL with me again. ????


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

gwennieh68 said:


> The UK does have lovely yarn but even there, the yarn stores are closing down. My cousin recently told me that a small LYS that had been in business since before I was born (I'm 71) has closed down. I remember my mother taking me there when I was little to pick out her yarn (I always longed to own that little shop). The only place my cousin knows of now in the town where I grew up is in the covered market that has also been there since waaaay before I was born. I bought lots of yarn and patterns there the last time I was "home" as well as at the LYS and then in the same market I bought another suitcase to carry all the yarn back home to the US with me :sm06:


Yes I was born in England and came over as a young child. My mum always returned from a visit with a suitcase as do you.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

tkrsoon said:


> Interesting. Do you order online from the UK? If so, would you share some particulars about the best sites, yarns, deals, shipping costs and experiences, etc? Thanks.


Off the top of my head deramores and yarn paradise although I think the yarn comes from Turkey. I believe the other one is love knitting. The shipping to the US ranges from high to low depending on quantity of yarn. Yarn paradise has high shipping but you make it up on the cost of the yarn.


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

Made a trip to Michaels today there were eight colors of Caron cakes. I used a 50 percent off coupon for the one I chose. Customer service was great, I had questions about some yarn, and two employees helped me. One helped me find other non yarn things, she introduced herself and welcomed me to the store. I know not all stores are this good, but the Ina Road store rates high in my book.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Michael's is okay for some things but Hobby Lobby has the best variety of yarn. Sadly we have no Hobby Lobby on Long Island, but I do shop the sales online.


----------



## onestichatatime (Oct 4, 2016)

Hobby Lobby lost me when they decided to tell me that my religion is evil and that makes me evil. I am not a Catholic. So be it. I would not even walk through their doors. So Micheals is my choice. I go mostly to small knitting shops.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

onestichatatime said:


> Hobby Lobby lost me when they decided to tell me that my religion is evil and that makes me evil. I am not a Catholic. So be it. I would not even walk through their doors. So Micheals is my choice. I go mostly to small knitting shops.


What in the world are you talking about?


----------



## BJP (Oct 1, 2013)

Please take the time to tell the store managers when you are not happy with their store. You are doing them a favor.


----------



## Therna (Dec 5, 2011)

My go to item at Michaels is the $1 sugar and Cream. I wait till they put it on sale and stock up. That is all I buy from there, but I do love the $1 sale!


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

If you have no luck talking to the manager or supervisors, head to the computer and find out where their corporate offices are located. Wrote a letter to Hershey company. Their Hershey bars are horrible - taste like card board. They recently bought Cadbury candy company and I hope they don't ruin it.

Need to get an e-mail off to Heinz. What has happened to their ketsup? Tastes like they have added a hot spice, or something.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I am in South Carolina. A.C. Moore is easier for me to drive to, well easier than Michael's and I prefer A.C. Moore. I rarely go to Michael's, but whenever I do the staff has always been friendly and helpful. Hobby Lobby is about two miles, Wal-Mart the same distance, I only go to either one if I find I need something and I don't want to drive further than two miles. I rarely go into either of those two stores.


----------

